# This is AWESOME!



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

As a scroller, I have always wanted to see a spot deticated to scrolling here on LJ's. Thank you Martin!!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

wow!!! this is so fun!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey William have you seen this?


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought the forum heading was just for the main forum so I never went to it. I found out through the news letter that a turning and scrolling section was added which I am interested in. Good to have a section for these. Only bad thing is it is two more things I will have to check out each day. Only good thing is I am retired and can check them out. Haaa Haaa


----------



## ronbuhg (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi fellow scrollers ! I also LOVE scrolling…. I am looking forward to future forums,tips,chat,what have you's… should be fun & educational for all… a word of advice or tip,if you will… watch which way the blade is … for the (hate to admit) 3rd time in a row, I put my blade in upside down !!! major DUH for me !!! LOL.. usually my first clue is the board "hops" on the table, but for some strange reason,it never did…. its perfectly OK to laugh, I did…I do use reverse blades but my reverse is on the end rather than all the way through… be safe !!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Will be following on this one.

http://www.sawblade.com


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

What an odd coincidence…
I just bought a DeWalt 788 Type 1. Yay! Wanted one of these saws for a looong time.
Although I do have 5 other scrollsaws, my sense of scrolling has piqued again.

Now to get some Flying Dutchman blades…and I'm set.


----------



## ronbuhg (Jul 8, 2012)

I love my DeWalt … it belonged to my Dad and he gave it on to me…. thanks Dad !!!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Waiting for my Flying Dutchman blades as well. I'm guessing the blades that came with my Dewalt aren't that great…not to mention there doesn't seem to be a way to tell what sizes they are!


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I to have a Dewalt 788 and a friend gave me several blades. I have about used them up so I will have to order some more. Several have recommended the Flying Dutchman blades and also Olsom blades. Who likes which? This will be my first order of blades is why I ask.


----------



## ronbuhg (Jul 8, 2012)

I like both myself, both are good.. I would suggest you try reverse, in a #7 and #5…. personally …. I go to Sears and get mine… others will NOT agree with me… but the cost is closely the same and only takes me 15 minutes to go & get them versus waiting for them to be shipped to me…. you'll need to try several brands and types to see what works and feels right to you… be safe !!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I love the Olson blades. That is all I use. I tried both and get the best control from them. I know though that there are others who swear by the FD blades, and I respect that too. I just tried them and it must be my way of cutting because they wouldn't go where I wanted them to go. Keith had the same issues. I suggest you try both and make the decision for yourself. There is always more than one path to any destination. 

Sheila


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Food for thought today???









Body scales out to about 5" tall, cut from a 1×6…









You might get 5 or 6 of these out of a single 1×6x8' board.

Have fun!!


----------



## Rick13403 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been using the Flying Dutchmen blades for a couple of years now and I really like the Ultra Reverse. It gives a real smooth cut so a lot of the times there is no sanding required. I had used Olsen for years and I do like them too but the flying Dutch is just that much better in my opinion.
Rick


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice Bandit… the kid will love them!


----------



## ronbuhg (Jul 8, 2012)

really nice work !!!!


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

The Flying Dutchmen blades now come with a little divet in the top of the blade to mark which way is up. I like that because it seems i am having trouble seeing the little teeth to determine that on my own.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

I've always used Olson Blades and in the past 6 months have been using their Crown Tooth blades. I find they cut very cleanly with very little sanding required. They probably cut a little slower than the Mach or reverse tooth blades but I finds that works fine for me.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess it's like the Ford, Chevy, Dodge question. I will have to try both.


----------

